# Dropper loops slip! What am I doing wrong?



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

Please help. 

I've found my self-tied dropper loops to slip once tied and tightened while pulling on the two ends of the line. What gives? I tie these as shown in all the tutorials - well, I guess it depends (see the two photos). I use my teeth to hold the loop and then pull "outward" (left and right) on the ends of the leader, sometimes also pulling away from me and an angle. If I'm not sure if it's working, I'll then use my hands to spread the loop to tighten the knot. I'm using 20# and 25# fluoro leader material.

I must be doing something wrong.

Sometimes they work, sometimes they slip! And it's frustrating to have to retie right away or leave a hook pulled up slam against the leader, no loop, and have the fluoro 'crinkled'.

Here are two images that show a different way to tie them. 

One involves creating a loop and twisting the parallel piece of line and then feeding the opposing side through the middle of the twist. Without doing so, the line would just unravel. 

The other method involves creating an overhand knot first (although the 2nd step doesn't look right given an overhand knot was made first). Letting go before feeding the loop through would not let it unravel. It would stay in an overhand knot.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never had any problem using the method in the top diagram. I do make a couple more twists though. Make sure that the twists slid inward, toward the loop while you are pulling the loop with your teeth( I prefer a cleat), as this is what locks the loop in position.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

I’ve never liked that knot, only because it feels like too much work. Try this. Where you want a dropper loop, pull a few inches of line into a simple loop pinched between your fingers. Take that loop and wrap it around your index fingertip twice. Slip this new loop off the tip of your finger and pass the remainder of the first loop twice through the loop that was created at your fingertip. Wet with saliva and pull tight.

I’ve used this dropper loop exclusively since the early eighties and have never had a single one break.

It is quick and simple to tie, even in high wind or darkness. Or both.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Surgeon loop... pulls different. Dosen't work exactly the same.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I've had the surgeon loop way pull out too many times, the top diagram I've used without any issues. Might want to add a few more twists to it before pulling the loop back through. I wouldn't suggest using braid either, but I would hope that goes without saying.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use a double surgeon's loop. If you know how to tighten it the right way (hard to explain) you can get it to stick out perpendicular like a traditional dropper. Personally have never had it pull out with 20-40lb fluoro.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

I use a double surgeon's loop and then tie a dropper loop with the surgeon's coming through the middle.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Ever try a mortician rig? I fish both dropper and mortician and I am finding myself likening the mort more and more.


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Love the mortician rig too and really easy to switch to any hook size, floats, bead colors etc. on dropper rigs I do surgeons loop and then a t knot. That never slips on me.


----------



## mdyer772 (Dec 12, 2019)

I tried that knot from the diagram, never attempted before. It worked as long as i used the loop to cinch it first, then pulled the line to tighten. My spacing between the drops isn't consistent, but I'll learn. I think i can catch with it. Spacing tips between hooks, and hooks to sinker are welcome. And, length of the hook from the mainline.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

If you really want to dial it in with spacing and drop loop length, make Rig board. There are several how to videos on YouTube, search “ sinkerguy” or “”the sinker guy” from there the rest will populate. They all pretty much the same but, slightly different per say.

I also have been thinking, you could make a hybrid rig with a dropper and mortician. Make a dropper rig just short loops and then cats paw your snells onto the loop. Or.... if your main dropper line is good but the loops are ”iffy” because a fluke or blue chewed on it, you could convert/modify the main rigging to a mortician. Just clean up tags and excess fluor/mono. One of those things you think about in bed waiting to fall asleep....

Oh yeah, flounder/fluke season opens in a few weeks, for just 6 weeks with a 15” min size.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I follow "the sinker guy", he has some good videos, including one on how to make a rig board. He discusses using the mortician rig too and his big positive is that if your line gets bit off, you don't have to retie the whole rig. Watch a video last night where the guy uses 65lb mono for the main line so he can adjust his weights according to the surf. The more and more I read about it, the more I like it. I go surf fishing once or twice a year, might as well be prepared.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

Gorge said:


> Make sure that the twists slid inward, toward the loop while you are pulling the loop with your teeth( I prefer a cleat), as this is what locks the loop in position.


I believe this was part of my problem.



Jdiesel said:


> Ever try a mortician rig? I fish both dropper and mortician and I am finding myself likening the mort more and more.


Never heard of this rig. Sounds morbid but I'll look it up!



Trevfishin said:


> I wouldn't suggest using braid either, but I would hope that goes without saying.


Yeah, I'm using 20 and 25# fluoro leader material.



Jdiesel said:


> If you really want to dial it in with spacing and drop loop length, make Rig board...


I did build a rig board once - for double-drop pompano rigs that I premade before a beach trip. Good idea but I need to know how to get this right on the fly.



Jdiesel said:


> ...you could make a hybrid rig with a dropper and mortician... ...one of those things you think about in bed waiting to fall asleep...


That's great! It works well if I post the question, let you lie awake thinking about it, and then try your response! 



Jdiesel said:


> Oh yeah, flounder/fluke season opens in a few weeks, for just 6 weeks with a 15” min size.


Our flounder season in NC just opened for a six-week season after being closed since October! I'm told there were so many boats out there, it was crazy. Personally, I slipped out in the evening right after thunderstorms cleared the area and we were the only boat out there! Unfortunately, during my last three trips, the only legal-sized fish we caught were flounder with short drum and trout in the mix. Sunday evening, the only legal-sized fish we caught were the drum!


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. I believe that my error was pulling away from my face with the line, at an angle. I screwed up the very first one I tried on the weekend. Then, I retried it and pulled to the left and right, cinching the loop as some of you described, in opposing directions. Worked great.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

U can also tie up rigs sabiki style it's super easy. Four turn surgeons knot clip off one end


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Google a “T Knot”. It’s similar to a dropper loop with an extra step but after tying a few I can’t see how it would slip if done right.


----------



## Karim321 (Jun 10, 2020)

It is quick and simple to tie, even in high wind or darkness. Or both


----------

